# Dia-Compe AD-990 - Ich verzweifle beim einstellen!



## Viktor (22. Juni 2004)

So, habe mir mal ein altes GT BMX geschnappt und hergerichtet.
Alles passt bis auf diese sch**** hintere U-Brake!
(Hier mal ein Bild von dem Teil: Bremse  )
Habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt (sowohl hier im Forum als auch Google, etc.) aber nix gefunden.
Ich weis schonmal nicht welche von den lustigen Federn (eine silberne und eine goldene) auf welche Seite gehört, ich habe die nun einfach so eingabaut, dass die sich beim Vorspannen "zusammenrollen".
Aber egal welche von denenen ich auf welche Seite der Bremse montiere, kaum spann ich die vor und will sie dann mit der Schraube fixieren sitzt alles fest!
Und kaum löse ich die Schraube und das Teil dreht sich mit und die Vorspannung geht verloren und Bremse bleibt an der Felge hängen.
Ich weis nicht was die sich bei der U-Brake gedacht haben, aber dieses idiotische System kann doch nicht funktionieren!
Bei den MTB Canties ist die Feder wenigstens in der Cantieaufnahme direkt eingesteckt, da hat man immer Vorspannung und nichts kann sich verdrehen.
Aber hier dreht sich immer alles mit.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich?

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig wegen dieser Bremse!


----------



## Flatpro (23. Juni 2004)

ohne fett is doch klar, dass der bremshebel stecken bleibt  viel fett auf die sockel klatschen, eigentlich egal wohin, nus da wo die socvkel sind und nicht auf die schrauben zum fixieren!!!sonst flutscht dir des alles durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (23. Juni 2004)

hatt ich auch wie ich die neu bekommen hab, is aber kein Problem:
wenn du die Kappen und Federn abnimmst, siehst du su kupferhülsen, in denen die bremssockel stecken. die sind ein stückchen zu hoch, so das sich die Bremse bei fixierter schraube nicht drehen kann. einfach ne metallfeile oder ne feine Holzfeile nehmen und die Kupferhülsen millimeterweise abraspeln. muss garnicht viel sein und du wirst bald eine drehende bremse haben.
mfg Andi

nebenbei: an BMX bremsen verzweifeln is keine Schande, die Dinger sind ein graus!


----------



## kater (23. Juni 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> nebenbei: an BMX bremsen verzweifeln is keine Schande, die Dinger sind ein graus!



 Naja, man kann den Fehler immer woanders suchen.


----------



## Flatpro (23. Juni 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> nebenbei: an BMX bremsen verzweifeln is keine Schande, die Dinger sind ein graus!


wenn mein einmal weis wie, dann is des kein problem mehr  ,
aber bis mans weis ois man schon 80


----------



## Bunes007 (24. Juni 2004)

Ey wennde die net einstellen kannst hör auf zu Biken!


----------



## konamann (24. Juni 2004)

es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass ne ordentliche V-brake oder HS33 nicht einfacher einzustellen ist als ne BMX-Bremsanlage. EIN Kabel statt Brückenkabel im Dreieck und zweihundertelftausendsiebenhundertdreiundvierzig Klemmpunkte.

können kann ichs mittlerweile auch, aber wollen will ich immer noch net.

nebenbei @Viktor: funzts?


----------

